# Suche RDA



## Zwuusch (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,

suche jemanden der mir eine RDA schickt.

battletag: Irukandji#2461

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## hoti82 (2. Februar 2014)

oki ich schick dir eine^^


----------



## Zwuusch (2. Februar 2014)

hat bisher noch nicht geklappt. 

Wer noch eine hat bitte melden.


----------



## hoti82 (3. Februar 2014)

Keine sorge die geht morgen früh raus hatte am nach mittag keine zeit für den pc.  Gruss hoti82


----------



## Zwuusch (3. Februar 2014)

closed


----------

